# Solved: HP wireless printer won't work on new wireless network (I have tried everythi



## soundscape (Nov 5, 2011)

I recently switched ISPs (going from DSL to Cable), and that's when everything went wrong. In order to get the new network up and running, I needed to use a new router. I setup this network and everything seemed fine (all computers could see and connect to the new network, and even the printer could see, and connect to the new network). For whatever reason, I could not get any of the computers (one laptop running Windows 7, and one running OSX Snow Leopard) to see the printer wirelessly (works fine via USB). It would always say "printer offline."

Uninstalled an re-installed all printer drivers on all machines (printer is an HP Photosmart C7280 all in one).

The printer network diagnostic page came back clean indicating that everything was connected correctly, but when I pinged the IP address of the printer from the windows machine I'd just be bet with a "timed out" message. 

This lead me to think it was something to do with the router, so I bought a $30 D-link router and set everything up again. Exact same scenario. Even after setting the network up with no security options (no WEP or WAP security). 

This lead me to do a hard reset on the printer. After booting it up again I ran the network setup wizard (via the printer's LCD screen), and tried to connect to the network. This time however, the printer won't connect the the network at all! I printed the wireless network diagnostics page and it fails the "No Filtering" test. HPs recommendation came back saying I should check to see if the router has MAC filtering turned on. I went back to the router configuration page to see, and no, it's not conducting any MAC filtering. 

Short of buying a brand new printer or buying some HP support (it's out of warranty), I don't know what else to try. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated and just let me know if you need any further details.


The cold hard facts:

Mainly trying to get this working on a Windows 7 laptop, but I also have a Macbook pro running Snow Leopard that is experiancing all of the same problems. 

Printer is an HP Photosmart C7280 all in one

Routers (I've tried both of these and they seem to have identical results): Netgear WPN824, D-link N150 (this is the router currently installed on the network)

Cisco modem and our ISP is Time Warner Cable


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your network is secured try first getting the printer connected with encryption disabled. Make sure the wireless mode is not 'N only' (if the router is an 'N'). If you can't achieve a connection I have to assume that the printer's wireless has failed. But if you still have the old router try to connect the printer to that for a "second opinion."

If/when you get the printer connected ...

Delete the printer from the Windows 7. Use the HP package (latest, from their web site) to install the printer as if for the first time. Probably the same technique will work with the MAC.


----------



## soundscape (Nov 5, 2011)

> If your network is secured try first getting the printer connected with encryption disabled. Make sure the wireless mode is not 'N only' (if the router is an 'N').


Forgive my ignorance, but I'm not sure what you mean by "getting the printer connected with encryption disabled"? While I had the printer successfully connected to the wireless network, I tried setting up the network with, and without WEP security. Both instances gave me the same problems. If you're talking about something other than the security settings on the router, I'm going to need a little more guidance.

I'm fairly certain I have the router set up so that it is not in N only mode.

Back when I did have the printer connected, I had tried using the HP package to install everything and it still refused to work.

I'll try once more with the other router tomorrow to see if I can get it connecting again, but I think I've tried all these suggestions 

I appreciate the help though!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I was talking about the security (encryption) settings on the router.


----------



## soundscape (Nov 5, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know I finally got everything working! I went back to the other router and the printer was able to connect to the network again. Then I went through and deleted every single HP related program I could find on the windows machine. Then reinstalled all the drivers via the website as you suggested. Like magic, everything seems to work fine now. I swear I had tried deleting the drivers, but I hadn't gone through and purged every single HP program yet. I don't see why that would matter, but I think it did.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Sometimes with printers it seems I just have to keep banging away at them from any angle possible.


----------

